# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Nueva versión de AgroFórum para teléfonos y tablets

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum, como la tecnología avanza y las tendencias también, hemos realizado algunas modificaciones recientemente para que puedan ver esta página en sus teléfonos smart o tablets, de manera que la lectura de los mensajes y la interfaz sea más sencilla y práctica para ustedes.  
Esta modificación la hemos realizado a pedido de algunos usuarios, y como respuesta a las medidas adoptadas por Google para no perder el buen posicionamiento SEO que tenemos, ya que cada vez más los usuarios del mundo utilizarán sus dispositivos móviles para realizar búsquedas en Internet, y hay que estar preparados para ello. 
Por ello, les pedimos su colaboración para informarnos de posibles errores que puedan detectar al navegar en sus smartphones o tablets, o para hacernos las recomendaciones que crean pertinentes para hacer nuestra versión móvil más amigable. 
Al respecto de esta modificaciones, les dejo este artículo para que ustedes también hagan los ajustes necesarios para no perder posicionamiento web en el buscador más utilizado en el mundo: Google.  :Wink:    *Google dejará de mostrar resultados de páginas que no se adapten a móviles*  
El gigante de las búsquedas por internet anunció dos modificaciones que implementará en su algoritmo de búsqueda para comenzar a priorizar los sitios que cuentan con una versión adaptada para móviles. A partir del 21 de abril, aquellas páginas que no se adapten empezarán a perder posicionamiento. 
Hoy en día resulta indiscutible que los dispositivos móviles están ocupando el lugar de privilegio en cuanto al acceso a internet, desplazando de ese espacio a las computadoras tradicionales. Es por eso que la mayoría de las empresas tienen como prioridad poseer sus sitios web adaptados para que se vean bien no sólo en las PC, sino que también en tablets y smartphones. 
Debido esto, desde el blog para desarrolladores de Google lanzaron un comunicado informando que a partir del 21 de abril, las búsquedas que se realicen desde smartphones y tablets priorizarán entre sus resultados aquellas páginas que posean versiones aptas para estos dispositivos. 
Esta medida, profundiza la decisión que el gigante tecnológico tomó hace unos meses de anunciar en los resultados de las búsquedas móviles cuando un sitio web poseía contenidos no soportados por el sistema operativo desde el que se estaba ingresando. 
“Cuando se trata de buscar en los dispositivos móviles, los usuarios deben obtener los resultados más pertinentes y oportunos. A medida que más personas utilizan dispositivos móviles para acceder a Internet, nuestros algoritmos tienen que adaptarse a estos patrones de uso”, señalaron desde el blog. 
Para poder chequear si los sitios son Mobile-Friendly o no, SitioSimple puso a disposición una herramienta donde ingresando la URL del sitio analizan distintos aspectos y luego da la determinación de si se adapta o no.  Mobile-Friendly Tests.jpg  
Hay que tener en cuenta que para que un sitio sea considerado Mobile-Friendly por el buscador, no sólo es necesario que sea responsivo, sino que también se tienen en consideración el tamaño de la letra y la proximidad entre un link y otro, entre otras cosas. 
Aquellos interesados en aprender a optimizar los sitios web para móviles pueden leer la guía publicada por Google. 
Pero eso no fue lo único que anunciaron desde la compañía de Mountain View, también se le dará mayor relevancia en los resultados de búsqueda a los contenidos de las aplicaciones. Es por eso que a partir de hoy, la información procedente de las aplicaciones indexadas tendrán mayor importancia dentro del ranking del buscador. 
Para comprender cómo utilizar e instalar App Indexing, Google también preparó este tutorialTemas similares: Nueva Zelanda: desarrollan nueva instrumento para analizar la miel de manuka CURSO: GLOBAL GAP VERSION 4.0 "IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS" Artículo: Adex presentará nueva versión de Sistema de Inteligencia Comercial DESHIDRATADORA  a gas y empacadora al vació vendo o busco socio Teléfonos 6624159 -- 425*4320 Estadísticas alentadoras para AgroFórum.pe

----------

